#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-05
<jiger> shani
<jiger> gando
<loveguru> abay shani
<loveguru> shani
<loveguru> abay shani
<loveguru> faisal here
<loveguru> kidher ghayab hay yar
<loveguru> @
<loveguru> mkc
<loveguru> jab ata hon tu ghayab?
<loveguru> abay bhai email kar yar
<loveguru> kuch kar
<loveguru> teri id bhool gaya hoon
<loveguru> jis msn per add thi us ka pass bhi yaad nahi hai
<loveguru> so mujhay email to kar pata to chalay teri id kiya hai
<loveguru> meri id
<loveguru> dreamboy@pakistani.ws
<loveguru> is per sirf email karday with your name ...
<loveguru> main wait kar rha hoon
<loveguru> chal
<loveguru> A.h
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-07
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-09
<jiger> shani
<huda> hi
<huda> just dropping by to see if i can find any volunteers for urdu translation of firefox
<huda> the project is hosted at http://pootle.locamotion.org/ur/firefox/
<huda> i can be contacted at huda.sarfraz@gmail.com for details
<huda> i'll stop by again sometime
<huda> bye
